

TED talks for IT pros - Anon84
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9181220/8_must_see_TED_talks_for_IT_pros

======
bajsejohannes
Direct links:

John Underkoffler on gesture-based computing:
<http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/872>

Gary Flake on extreme data visualization:
<http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/783>

Jane McGonigal on how gamers can save the world:
<http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/799>

Stephen Wolfram on creating a computational theory of the universe:
<http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/843>

Pranav Mistry on a gesture-based interface that goes everywhere:
<http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/685>

Eric Topol on wireless tech in medicine:
<http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/772>

Tim Berners-Lee on making the world's data open source:
<http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/788>

Ray Kurzweil on machines that think and grow:
<http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/560>

\---

Edited to add: I just made a simple script to download the hi-res videos.
Available here: <http://bitbucket.org/johannes/tedget/wiki/Home>

Then just run `./tedget 872 783 799 843 685 772 788 560`. (Please be nice with
the good people at TED and only download what you need)

------
tooto
I'm in the process of watching all of them .. very few I skip. great topics
great speakers!

~~~
devijvers
I would swap snake oil salesman Kurzweil for Clay Shirky's institutions vs
collaboration:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPQViNNOAkw>

~~~
unbounded
He has recently gotten a lot of heat for some of his recent comments. But
calling him a snake oil salesman hardly seems fitting, as he has heavily
contributed to the AI field (in OCR, pattern recognition, and speech
recognition if I recall correctly). Sure, the guy is a whack job (the stuff
about medicine comes to mind), but he's one smart whack job.

------
naelshawwa
Thanks. These look great, I just came across the first one before.

